# HWmonitor says Trial as a CPU temp?



## RX7-2nr

You probably downloaded HWMonitorPRO. If I remember right, they lock you out of random things on the trial version. If you close it and reopen it, it might show your CPU temps, but now your VCORE says "Trial".

Download the regular HWMonitor here
http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/hwmonitor/1.21-setup.exe

It does 90% of what PRO does, and its completely free.


----------



## Rakhasa

Thanks, I just have to reopen it to get rid of the TRIAL, it just goes somewhere else haha. But I will download the non-pro version


----------

